
Central thalamic stimulation instantly wakes anesthetized macaques - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273(20)30005-2
======
medymed
I wonder if a catheterized local delivery of anesthesia to the key thalamic or
related structures would be sufficient to induce anesthesia. Maybe not worth
the vascular risk for people but could spare anesthetic effects on the rest of
the brain for things like animal studies in neurology.

